# South Seas Resort, Captiva Island



## janej (Aug 15, 2011)

We are going to Plantation Beach Resort in 2 weeks!   My exchange confirmation from II did not mention anything about the amenity fee.  I read about it from different forums.   But I can't decide if we want to pay for it.   The current rate is $15 per adult/day.  We will only have two adults.   I have some questions on the coverage details.

I know we will need to pay to play on the resort golf course.  Is there a discount?  Or it is still $55 for 9 holes after we paid for the amenity package.

The fee covers wifi.  But I read somewhere that people used wired connection.  Is wired connection available?  Will we have AT&T phone/data reception on the island?

We will have a rental car to drive around.  Will the shuttle get us to places where we can't drive or park the car?

All other suggestions about the island will be appreciated too!

Jane


----------



## sandcastles (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't answer the questions about wifi coverage.  I believe you will have AT&T coverage.  It may be spotty though.

I have not been paying the amenity fee.  This fee includes the new pool at the tip of the island.  PBC club has it's own pool.  It also has its own tennis court.  The fee also includes the trolley.  It's an easy walk from PBC to the tip of island.  Going the other direction it would be a long walk but it's easy to drive and park.

You need the amenity card to eat at the restaurants or snack bar.

If I had kids with me I might purchase the card so they could take part in the activities at the big pool, etc. but husband and I are not interested.

As far as I know, there is no discount on the golf fees.  I could be wrong though.

Let me know if I can help with things to do, restaurants, etc.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 15, 2011)

you can play golf elsewhere for a lot lower price at this time of the year.  $55 for a nine hole course is not a good deal in August or Sept. Wish we wer home in Estero as we get reciprocals summer and can bring guests.  30 to 35 for 18 hole great courses.


----------



## janej (Aug 15, 2011)

sandcastles said:


> I can't answer the questions about wifi coverage.  I believe you will have AT&T coverage.  It may be spotty though.
> 
> I have not been paying the amenity fee.  This fee includes the new pool at the tip of the island.  PBC club has it's own pool.  It also has its own tennis court.  The fee also includes the trolley.  It's an easy walk from PBC to the tip of island.  Going the other direction it would be a long walk but it's easy to drive and park.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, June.   We might add the activity card after the first few days after we know the place a littler better.  I'd love to get your suggestions on things to do and restaurants.   I am still clueless on what to do after reading many reviews on tripadvisor.

Will we also need the activity card to participate in other paid activities, e.g. whale watching?


----------



## janej (Aug 15, 2011)

rapmarks said:


> you can play golf elsewhere for a lot lower price at this time of the year.  $55 for a nine hole course is not a good deal in August or Sept. Wish we wer home in Estero as we get reciprocals summer and can bring guests.  30 to 35 for 18 hole great courses.



Will you please suggest other courses?  The only other one I found is the Dunes.  It looks like it is surrounded by water.  I plan to order a few packs of golf balls and send them directly to the resort


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 15, 2011)

you would probably have to ctoss the bridge for other courses.  It will be really hot! we pass kelly greens on the way to Sanibel bridge. but haven't played it.  there is a nine holer on ft myers beach.  I don't think either is a fantastic course.  there is a public course on colonial and six mile cypress. Near there is Heritage Palms/  also two nice courses on colonial and daniels  at Pelican Preserve and the subdivision right next to it.

if you decide to go shopping at Coconut Point Mall, Gulf coast town Center, or miromar outlets you get into my area.  the Brooks courrses are all nice, also anything with Pelican in front of the name, and there is Stonybrook.  there are so  many, too many to mention. i know they have a map with all the golf courses marked.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 17, 2011)

South Seas offers some nice day cruises, but check out the marina at Andy Rosse Way before you book anything.  Look into the Cabbage Key cruise - have a "Cheeseburger in Paradise" as Jimmy Buffet described.  Sunset at the Mucky Duck, and dinner at the Bubble Room will be expected as a newbie.  (All of these places are on the same street!)  Our personal favorite is still the Green Flash.  I must say, Captiva is one of the most beautiful places I've ever seen. As much as I love Captiva, I'm not a big fan of Sanibel, but that is another story.  If you see Willard Scott, say HELLO!  Get your ass out on a boat!


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 17, 2011)

if they have a sale on entertainment books, there are lots of coupons for captiva.  there is one for the cruise, and the buble room, and those other restaurants on captiva.


----------



## chicklet (Aug 17, 2011)

Just used the coupons for the cruise & entertainment card for the Bubble Room...well worth the $10 for the book!!  Enjoy your time there.


----------



## X-ring (Aug 21, 2011)

*Dunes golf*



janej said:


> Will you please suggest other courses?  The only other one I found is the Dunes.  It looks like it is surrounded by water.  I plan to order a few packs of golf balls and send them directly to the resort



Water comes into play on every single hole at the Dunes ... even the driving range has you hitting 'floaties' out to a lake.  But the natural setting and wildlife make it worthwhile.

As for regular balls, I always stock up with almost new, previously enjoyed balls from Gerry's or Bailey's. As I recall, they're something like $8.95 for a package of 16 balls. 

Guests from Tortuga Beach Club and Hurricane House get free green fees but it seems to me that South Seas and Sundial guests get some sort of discount.


----------



## janej (Aug 21, 2011)

chicklet said:


> Just used the coupons for the cruise & entertainment card for the Bubble Room...well worth the $10 for the book!!  Enjoy your time there.



Wish I found out about this sooner.  I think the 2011 books are gone forever.  The 2012 books are out for $35 each.  But it is too late for me to order them.   Can I get it locally somewhere?   I used to find them at local drug stores.


----------



## momala1 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Golf on Sanibel*

My husband and sons played golf last summer at Beachview on Sanibel. They enjoyed it very much and I believe they paid 1 price for club rentals, cart, and lunch (18 holes). Hope you find this info helpful! Enjoy!


----------



## janej (Aug 22, 2011)

momala1 said:


> My husband and sons played golf last summer at Beachview on Sanibel. They enjoyed it very much and I believe they paid 1 price for club rentals, cart, and lunch (18 holes). Hope you find this info helpful! Enjoy!



Interesting, I thought beachview closes in the summer by looking at their rates page at http://beachviewgolfclub.com/rates/.    Will call today to find out.   

Thanks!


----------



## sandcastles (Aug 22, 2011)

The Chamber of Commerce (on the right as you come on to Sanibel from the causeway) used to sell the entertainment book.  It's worth visiting, they have brochures on all the restaurants, activities, lodging, and tourist newspapers with coupons, etc.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 22, 2011)

janej said:


> Wish I found out about this sooner. I think the 2011 books are gone forever. The 2012 books are out for $35 each. But it is too late for me to order them. Can I get it locally somewhere? I used to find them at local drug stores.


 
Walgreens always has them. I have the 2011, haven't gotten the 2012 yet.If you have the card, you can use it anywhere.


----------



## janej (Aug 22, 2011)

*Entertainment book*

I am confused about how the book/card works.   For example, I can go to entertainment.com and found the bubble room coupon, the page says if you buy the book now, you can print the coupon immediately.   Will you be able to do that if you have a card that comes with a book for another area?   I think I do have a 2011 book for DC area.   I need to look for it though.   I have not really used it much at all.   

That would not really make sense, right?  Why would people buy multiple locations if you can print all coupons online?


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 22, 2011)

you cannot print all locations online, only a few from a book you already own or one you are buying.  I know your punch card will work in the bubble room, I don't have the book handy, but i used it last year.  It won't cover the cost of one meal, but it will help. I still haven't used my Bubble Room pinch, or any of them for that mattr.  I know tht lots of the punchs are on Sanible and others are near the busy end of Fort Myers Beach, and we don't go there that often.  latr i wil get out the book and publish the punches.


----------



## janej (Aug 22, 2011)

Is the punch card location specific?  I never used my card.


----------



## sandcastles (Aug 22, 2011)

The punch card is numbered to correspond with the numbers of the restaurants in the book.  You can use the same punch card you receive in the Ft. Myers book in another city, but without the book you won't know what restaurant is listed.


----------



## janej (Aug 22, 2011)

June,

Wouldn't the restaurant know what number to punch?  I actually don't really care what number they want to use.   I probably won't use my card in any other place any way.

Is the punch card interchangeable with the coupons?   I bought the book almost every year for many years when my kids' school sold them.    I never paid any attention to the card though.   

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 23, 2011)

here are the restaurants on the punch card in the area:
Parrot Key at salty sam marina, ft myers beach, #4, up to $23
Big Game (same as above) 9
Bubble Room, #17, $16
Jacaranda on Periwinkle on Sanibel, #20, $20  (very good food here)
Chloes at Diamonhead resort on Ft Myers Beach, #12 $24

Matanzas inn, Ft Myers Beach (under the bridge), #59, $17 
Athony's ft myers beach, #6, $15  also on ft myers beach, The Beach 3106 and the Sandy Parrot 2, Nemo's Beach Bar, #5, 
and if you go to iromar Outlet Mall, Luna Rossa #14, $10

there is a 20 bogo for the captiva cruises, but i recall seeing that in the News Press early in the season, either the wed or the friday paper.


----------



## janej (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks a lot!  I will make sure I find my card and bring it with me.


----------



## janej (Aug 24, 2011)

*Snorkel gear?*

Leaving in two days.   Should we pack our snorkeling stuff?   I did not read anything about snorkeling in the area.


----------

